# Two pieces of music from documentaries



## Klassische (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having trouble identifying two (perhaps three) pieces of music that appear in old documentaries (the pieces are uncredited unfortunately). I only have clips of each, as neither appears in full in the films.

The one labeled Belle Epoque is a waltz I believe, but that is as far as I can get.

The other one sounds Classical, maybe Haydn? I posted two clips that were far apart in the piece (and I'm not certain it IS the same piece, although the editing makes it seem that it is).

I would very much appreciate any help!

Thank you.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I don't recognize any of it, but I doubt those pieces are from the same work, one sounds a like a middle (or possibly late) baroque fanfare (Charpentier etc) and the other sounds like a classical dance movement. I got to admit posting sound samples as big mov files is a little original, though..


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The second sounds to me like a minuet and trio from a Haydn symphony. I can tell you it's not #92 or #104, so if I'm right that it's Haydn, that only leaves 102-ish to choose from...


----------

